# Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept



## Pokerhecht (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Anbei habe ich mal eine Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept angehängt. Ob gemauert oder mit irgendwelchen Kammern/Behältern realisiert ist ja Geschmackssache!

Was haltet ihr davon?

Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich einen eigenen Teichbauthread aufmachen!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## rease (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept*

Sieht gut aus, nach diesem Prinzip Verfahre ich auch... Vielleicht wären Details zur Verwendung deiner Filtermaterialen sinnvoll...

Aber vom groben Aufbau her gibt es nichts auszusetzen ! 


mfg martin


----------



## Joerg (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept*

Hi Tom,
das größte Manko sehe ich bei der Vorabscheidung.
Du willst ja nur Blätter oder ganz groben Dreck mit dem Sieb zurückhalten.

Der Rest geht dann in den Grobfilter und zersetzt sich dort langsam.
Effektiver sollte es sein einen Teil der Partikelfracht schon vor dem Bioteil aus dem Kreislauf zu holen.
Dazu gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die auch nicht zwingend teuer sein müssen.


----------



## rease (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept*

Nach dem Siebfilter ist ja noch eine Absetzkammer mit integrierter UVC nachgeschaltet, so zumindest auf der Skizze dargestellt...

Ich denke das reicht völlig um den Biofilter zu entlasten...Klar kann man die Vorabscheidung noch großzügiger Umsetzen, erspart auf jeden Fall viel Arbeit und verkürzt die Reinigungsintervalle... 

@ Jörg welche konkreten Ideen hast du noch zu Verbesserung ?

Schonmal über einen anschließenden Pflanzenfilter nachgedacht ? Meiner Erfahrung nach Gold Wert


----------



## Joerg (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept*

So wie es auf der Skizze aussieht ist das kein Siebfilter sondern nur ein Sieb.
Eine SIPA würde schon mal einiges bringen. Die lässt sich auch in reine Schwerkraft Anlagen gut integrieren.

Pflanzenfilter hatte ich auch schon, mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass Bodenfilter deutlich mehr rausholen können.
Meine Pflanzen wachsen ohne Ende und das abernten ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## Pokerhecht (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept*

Moin Zusammen,

und schonmal Danke für das Feedback.

Am Eingang der Filterkette soll tatsächlich ein Sieb oder eine SIPA sein. War mir da noch nicht so schlüssig, aber die Entscheidung steht jetzt! Es gibt eine SIPA.
Ich hoffe nur das ich in Schwerkraft auf die gewünschte Durchflussmenge komme! Gibt es die auch mit 110er Ablauf oder brauche ich dann zwei SIPA??

Am Ende der Filterkette habe ich noch einen 2,5m langen und ca. 1m breiten Pflanzenfilter inkl. BA. Zwei Luftheber sollen dann in den PF pumpen und zwei Luftheber direkt zurück in den Teich. Wollte dass aber auch wahlweise schaltbar machen.

Was denkt ihr?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Zacky (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept*

...die gibt es mit 110er und 160er Anschlüssen...welche Durchflussrate willst du denn erreichen?


----------



## fbr (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept*

Hallo Tom,
die Pumpen sind wo


----------



## Pokerhecht (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept*

Hi Zacky, hi fbr,

ich wollte ca. 15000-20.000l/h durch den Filter bekommen. Hab ihr eine Idee wo bei einem 110er bzw. 160er Rohr die Grenze ist???
Werde wohl ein 160er wählen müssen, oder?

Es wird keine klassischen Pumpen mehr in meinem System geben. Ich bekomme mit den Lufthebern (4x50er Rohr in der letzhten Kammer) ca. 50% mehr Wasser "gepumpt" bei gleichem Stromverbrauch!
Ich bastel den Winter noch weiter, aber zur Zeit schaffe ich mit einem 50er Rohr ca. 4500-5000l/h bei einer Pumphöhe von 15-20cm! Da geht noch was 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Zacky (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept*

Hallo Tom.

Ganz so einfach ist das jetzt nicht......bei 15.000-20.000 l/h brauchst du schon ordentliche Siebpatronen. Mit einer Siebpatrone 40-50 cm Durchmesser und 2 x 110er Anschluss könnte man das hin bekommen. Die 160er-Anschlüsse gibt es nur einzeln in einer Siebpatrone, aber bedenke, dass du auch mal die Siebpatrone absperren musst. Das heißt, dass du hinter der Sipa irgendwo einen Zugschieber haben solltest um auch mal die Vorfilterkammer und die Siebpatrone zu reinigen. Einen 160er Zugschieber gibt es bestimmt, aber dann kostet der auch entsprechend. Daher eher eine größere Siebpatrone mit  2 x 110er Anschluss und 6 Spülarmen. Für die 6 Spülarme braucht es aber dann doch noch eine herkömmliche "klassische" Pumpe die etwa 10.000-12.000 l/h leistet. Schau mal in die Auktionsbucht, da gibt es einen Anbieter der solche Teile verhältnismäßig günstig anbietet.


----------



## Joerg (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept*

Hi Tom,
Zacky hat 2 SIPA in seinem System am laufen. Für die Reinigung von innen brauchst du auf jeden Fall eine gute Pumpe.
Diese können, je nach Schmutzfracht, auch getaktet laufen.

20m³ ist schon mal ganz ordentlich. Da würde ich schon zu 2 raten.
Wie hoch ist denn das geplante Teichvolumen?


----------



## rease (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept*

Hey Tom,

alle Achtung zu deinem geplanten Projekt, aber wozu um himmels willen willst du bei einer Teichgröße von 11500 Liter so einen Filter installieren ? Meiner Meinung nach völlig überdimensioniert... Auch wenn jetzt viele der Meinung sind das der Filter nie zu groß sein kann 

Aber bei dem Volumen reicht mit Sicherheit auch eine kleinere Pumpenleistung 

mfg martin


----------



## Pokerhecht (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept*

Moin Zusammen,

ich hatte schonmal in einem anderen Filterthread meine Baupläne erläutert und hier vergessen, sry 

Ich werde meinen Teich nächstes Frühjahr um ca. das 3-4fache vergrößern und brauche deswegen ein neues Filterkonzept:
Meine Wahl fällt auf einen selbstgemauerten Mehrkammerfilter mit Vorabscheidung  (2 SIPA mit 110er Anschluss und 6 Spülarmen). Zudem mit Tauch- UVC, 1-2 Filterkammern, 1 Biokammer und dann den Pumpschacht.
Alles soll voll über Schwerkraft (Skimmer + BA) laufen bis zum Pumpschacht und mit 3-4 Lufthebern in den Teich und den Pflanzenfilter zurück.
Habe Platz für ca. 45000-55000 L. Demnächst gibt es mal Fotos vom Projektareal 
Da müsste es doch mit dem Filter funktionieren, oder?

Könnt ihr mir aus Erfahrung 1-2 guteTauch-UVC empfehlen und kurz erklären, wie bei Euch die UVC Kammer aufgebaut ist?

Danke, Gruß
Tom


----------

